# Steam and Stirling engine plans plus a handy clamp by Jurgen Galba



## Kaleb (Jul 19, 2015)

I came across Jurgen Galba's work while looking around on a website called GrabCAD for CAD models which I could use as plans for new projects. Many members there have used Jurgen's plans as an exercise in CAD modelling. You can download them from this site called Inventor Wizard: http://www.inventorwizard.be/blueprints/index.html

If you download the plans, you'll notice that he's written the words: 





> "This document is for educational purposes only and property of Inventor Wizard.It shall not without our permission be altered, copied, used for manufacturing or communicated to any other person or company."


on all of them.
I've emailed him about this, and he told me that it's perfectly fine to build from his plans, as long as it's not for commercial purposes. In other words, you would only be in trouble if you were mass-producing engines built to his designs.


----------



## kiwi2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi,

     I tried making his horizontal Stirling engine and failed. I'm sure his design is OK as other people have made it and posted videos on youtube. They really are tricky buggers to get right.  I suspect I'm not the only one here who has a Stirling engine on a shelf of shame.

Alan C.


----------



## purpleknif (Jul 20, 2015)

kiwi2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried making his horizontal Stirling engine and failed. I'm sure his design is OK as other people have made it and posted videos on youtube. They really are tricky buggers to get right.  I suspect I'm not the only one here who has a Stirling engine on a shelf of shame.
> 
> Alan C.




 You're not !


----------



## Kaleb (Jul 28, 2015)

I've recently started building Jurgen's beam engine, will be starting a build thread soon.


----------

